# ONCE AGAIN!! how much USD you should have to live comfortaby in Singapore



## Vlad (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello. think u can help me. sorry for such usual and maybe top popular question. need advice, what salary in USD is ok to live comfortably in Singapore- me wife + 4 year kid. 
case is: apartments + kindergarden + medical insurance is payed by company + 4 year flights home.

so need to get understanding how much USD per month is good to spend + put some aside on th account. thx 


reading post regarding how Singapore is expencive same as Moscow btw.

thx for help


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

same as Moscow ? Are your serious ? 

as said before, you can make do for 3,000 $ for all included expense, or struggle with 30,000 $ .. on how you want to live.

so how do you want to live ??


----------



## Vlad (Jul 16, 2012)

moe or less normal. i mean restos entertainment + travelling around on weekends with kid/

btw 28 Ssqm one room apartment in moscow in suburb cost around 1k usd. if u compare center area its same like singapore, but in singapore u atlest will have a swimming pool/


----------



## Vlad (Jul 16, 2012)

is it possible to bring in dvs or there i restrictiob on this ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, it is possible to import DVDs into Singapore. However, you may need to declare them. They must be recordings that are legally purchased (not bootleg) or for which you hold the copyright. And they must not contain material subject to censorship in Singapore. If the film is already licensed for sale in Singapore (i.e. passed the censors), then that's OK.

In practice this is not rigidly enforced if, for example, you have a handful of DVDs in your luggage. But yes, there are some rules.


----------



## Vlad (Jul 16, 2012)

Thx. problem is that we have russian cartoons on dvd ( in russian + russian produced). all internationals one by disney and etc on ipad. 

oks sorry again regarding how much USD u need to earn to live comfortably? thx


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

First, you need SINGAPORE DOLLAR (SGD) not USD. There are online exchange rate tools which can help you convert the numbers.
Second, you will not get better answers than you already have, if you are not more specific about what you expect.
You wrote "moe or less normal. i mean restos entertainment + travelling around on weekends with kid".
What is normal for you?
A S$2500/month HDB, or a S$15000/month bungalow?
A S$5/person hawker meal, or a S$200/person high-class restaurant?
A weekend trip by bus to the Zoo (S$20/person) or flying to Bali's beaches (S$1000/person)?
Can you live like the locals, or do you want a car (very expensive in Singapore), send your kids to an international school (very expensive in Singapore), smoke or drink alcohol (very expensive in Singapore) or eat the food you know from home (very expensive in Singapore)?


----------



## Vlad (Jul 16, 2012)

Beppi sry. i know my questions a bit simple and naive. you are right.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Vlad said:


> pls if anyone who lives for 5 yeasr or more can recommend good hospital via insurance where foreigners are treated good. thx


Health care in Singapore is generally very good, and foreigners are welcome at all facilities. The most popular hospitals for foreigners are Gleneagles and Mt. Elisabeth. They are also the more expensive options, so check with your insurance if and what will be covered.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

DanisLim: Maybe you should get your facts together before posting!
According to the statistics, Singapore is 34% more expensive than the USA, and 3% more than New York, USA's most expensive city.
You have been posting mostly wrong or low-content messages for a while. What are your motives?


----------



## BeginSwim (Nov 18, 2013)

Vlad said:


> Hello. think u can help me. sorry for such usual and maybe top popular question. need advice, what salary in USD is ok to live comfortably in Singapore- me wife + 4 year kid.
> case is: apartments + kindergarden + medical insurance is payed by company + 4 year flights home.
> 
> so need to get understanding how much USD per month is good to spend + put some aside on th account. thx
> ...


Living, school, insurance is already provided by the company, now what is left with it is monthly expenses on food, entertainment, community/social activities. Eating at the local hawker centres do not cost alot... groceries can be bought and cooking at home, Although singapore may be expensive, one must also be street smart and learn quickly in singapore in order not to get eaten by the locals here. I am singaporean and have seen cases where locals overcharge foreigners as though nothing has happened. 

Id say a good USD750-USD1500 a month to spend on necessities like food and some entertainment for the family and kid. I come from a family of 4 brothers and mom and dad and we still manage to get by with spending around SGD1000+ a month on food and entertainment! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BeginSwim (Nov 18, 2013)

Family of 3 should not be too hard living in singapore... a good USD1500 should get you by with some luxuries and entertainment for the family! Not like you are eating out at restaurants everyday...


----------

